# New Buggy: Agama A8



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

*Ran across this in another site comes out in summer, what do you guys think?http://www.agamausa.com/Page_2.html*


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Looks cool!!


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

I like it. I was thinking about trying one. Said they took all the good aspects of all the leading buggies and bore the Agama A8. I say at least they were honest about it. 

May wait until 2nd gen. Let them work out all the material and craftsman issues.


Just noticed the knock off I-Beams on the car and Mugen wheels. lol.


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

kstoracing said:


> Just noticed the knock off I-Beams on the car and Mugen wheels. lol.


Karl those are VP-Pro brand tires ands wheels I think the same stuff Mizzle uses, they are also the US dealer that will be carrying the vehicle.


----------



## itsnathan (Apr 1, 2010)

I was looking at that JQ Products buggy, i cant open it cuz im at school but when i get home i will take a good look at it, from what i read it seems really good.


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

Ya this one does look like one of the better no name brand buggies to come out. Wishem luck.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Rubine, yeah I couldnt think of the name earlier. Seem like they just slightly altered the tread design on the edges then said lets print. lol. Seems like they took a lot of Losi cues. I like the optional battery placement though.


----------



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

kstoracing said:


> Rubine, yeah I couldnt think of the name earlier. Seem like they just slightly altered the tread design on the edges then said lets print. lol. Seems like they took a lot of Losi cues. I like the optional battery placement though.


Oh, is that an optional placement? I thought it was to run one pack per servo. How about the vertically placed transponder??? I don't think that will work well for a good signal.


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

Verti goat said:


> How about the vertically placed transponder??? I don't think that will work well for a good signal.


I don't think Amb's have directional signal transmission, I believe its more like a sphere/bubble shape transmission. I also found out that most of the A8 drivers use Alpha motors so has to be something or just that their both from Taiwan.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Both from Taiwan sounds about right. Nothing like supporting your countrymen, and they are a decent motor from what i have seen.


----------



## sunkenmetal (Apr 7, 2010)

kstoracing said:


> Both from Taiwan sounds about right. Nothing like supporting your countrymen, and they are a decent motor from what i have seen.


lol my wife is from Taiwan lol


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

lol.


----------



## itsnathan (Apr 1, 2010)

kstoracing said:


> Seems like they took a lot of Losi cues.


thats what i like about it, it looks like a losi and looks like it might handle like one too, i am very curious about the brakes being designed like that though. what i dont like is that it really reminds me of my tank that i cant handle for anything! it just looks so heavy unlike the losi!


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

I think they are working on base set ups for it over seas. I saw a couple of YouTube vids covering it. Didn't seem too bad. May just look heavy because all that plastic up top. 

I dont know when I will try to replace my 2.0, not anytime soon though.


----------



## itsnathan (Apr 1, 2010)

im trying to get rid of my kyosho st-rr, and kyosho 777 wc with just the rolling chassis but with tons of extra parts and tons of bodies for them so i can get the losi 2.0T! idk how much someone is willing to pay for them though. im sure you've taken a good look at them b4 right?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I was noticing on the VP PRO website that if you pre-order this buggy, you get a full set of aluminum tools that looks to be about $100 or so........that's pretty cool!


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

I pre ordered a few days ago, hopefully I'll get the limited edition one, there's only 50 of those in the US.


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

*Jason Branham Joins Agama Racing!*










*Current RC Pro Series 1/8th buggy National Champion Jason Branham Joins Agama USA!*
*We would like to welcome Jason Branham to our growing team. Jason has been consistently rising to the top in the pro 1/8th buggy class in the United States. His recent accolades include a championship win in the 2010 R/C Pro Series in Pro 1/8th buggy, an A main appearance at the Dirt Nitro Challenge in the Pro Buggy Class and a recent podium finish at the Futaba Nitro Challenge last month. *

*We look forward to having Jason be a part of our future success. *

*--- Agama USA / Hobby Pro USA*

"I am very excited to sign with Agama Racing and I want to thank Agama USA, Gene Hickerson and Andrew Smolnik for this opportunity. I have worked very hard to get to where I'm at today and in signing with Agama they have assured me that they are as committed to racing as I am. I will work as hard as possible to help Agama make great competitive race cars, and ensure that Agama customers are happy with their rides as well. I'm looking forward to getting into the winners circle with Agama's high quality A8 racing buggy!"

---- Jason Branham


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

Agamanation!


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

WAAA. JB is driving for AG? I did not see that coming. Looks like a solid ride. GRATS Jason!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Rubine, your car looked great at the River last weekend! I was really impressed........suspension looked really good and the car looked like it accelerated crazy fast!


----------



## Gulf Coast RaceWay (Dec 12, 2006)

And he told me he didnt! Oh well Good luck JB


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Congrats Jason!!!! looking forward to seeing you wheel the A8!!!!!


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Wow. This big news. Congrats Jason. Can't wait to see how the car looks with you driving it. No offense Rubine. Well, maybe just a little. Lol


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> Rubine, your car looked great at the River last weekend! I was really impressed........suspension looked really good and the car looked like it accelerated crazy fast!


Really? Who was driving it for him?

Congrats to JB! Although I gotta say I've thought all along an "Agama" sounds like something you go see a doctor about. "Doc, I've got this strange lump...". "Son what you've got there is an agama, we've gotta remove that thing pronto!"


----------



## sc racer (Jul 24, 2011)

With all those batteries, it looks like a hybrid...


----------



## RevoUsa (Jan 20, 2011)

so the fuel splash guard is made right out of the fuel tank ? Were is that air filter being held on at I see the mount screw but its just screwed in, on the pics it looks like the filter will drag / bind on thrt/bk links,


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> Rubine, your car looked great at the River last weekend! I was really impressed........suspension looked really good and the car looked like it accelerated crazy fast!


Wait a minute! Didn't you just recently switch cars Rubine?

Now ALL of a sudden your digging the "old" Agama back out of the bottom of the closet?????

You Sir, are a flip-flopper!!!!!!!!!!!! :mpd:

J/K Rubine!

Congrats on the new ride JB!!!!!!!:cheers:


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Awesome. I've been looking for a new name for Rubine since I can't call him sandbagger anymore. Flip-Flopper will work. 

Once again, congrats Jason.


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks guys! Can't wait to get started!


----------



## Jasoncb (Jun 25, 2010)

sc racer said:


> With all those batteries, it looks like a hybrid...


 Only runs one battery pack. Just a tuning option to have the weight of the battery in the front/rear of the car.


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

RevoUsa said:


> so the fuel splash guard is made right out of the fuel tank ? Were is that air filter being held on at I see the mount screw but its just screwed in, on the pics it looks like the filter will drag / bind on thrt/bk links,


The pics are off the 1st gen A8 from a year ago, now the 2011 Pro Spec is out with more trick stuff including the extended chassis. As for the air filter, pic doesn't have the bracket installed to hold it in place.

http://c0456141.cdn.cloudfiles.rackspacecloud.com/images/large/agm/agm4267.jpg


----------



## jam1227 (Nov 2, 2007)

Jb congratulations , and good luck


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

Jason Branham takes 2nd place at the 2011 Byron's Race with the Agama A8 buggy in his first race with the car this weekend!







Ryan Lutz took the win.


----------



## marcusch (Nov 16, 2010)

Wow, congrats JB.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

congrats JB


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Nice. That's the right way to start off with your new sponsor.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Awsome congrats JB....
Do they have a truggy???


----------



## Gulf Coast RaceWay (Dec 12, 2006)

Congrats JB, I kinda fill sorry for the rest of the guys, i mean we know how fast Jason is! Now they are gonna find out the hard way! LoL

Way to represent Man! :texasflag:texasflag:texasflag

One more thing Mikes will be stocking the Agama car and parts in the near future!


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

Congrats JB!


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

insaneracin2003 said:


> Do they have a truggy???


No truggy till mid 2012 as of now


----------

